# Please help?



## R Kett (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello. This is my first time here and while I hate to say it, because it's awful, but I hope this has happened to someone else here...

I'm working on a Gerber Sabre 408 and when I went to boot everything up today, I got an X-Axis Error straight away. I turned everything on, went to hit 'A' to Orient the System and *buh-bam* -- X-Axis Error. So I've resent a number of times and keep getting the same thing.

I went through and cleaned everything out and put some oil on the lead screws, but that really wont help me at this point as I can't get anything to move to circulate the oil if that is even the issue...

Not sure where to go from here and it could be about 3 hours until i hear from Gerber tech support. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Pretty please?


----------



## R Kett (Feb 1, 2010)

Okay... so the Gerber Tech was much faster in responding to me than I thought. Murphy's Law, I suppose... just when you panic publicly, you'll get your answer.



Anyhow, for future reference if this ever happens to anyone it is in fact due to the X axis lead screw getting "bound-up." Pretty easy fix, remove the access panel on the left side and remove the silver cap that sits over the end of the lead screw. (this is a common place for junk build-up) also check all of the moving parts and scrape out any build up with a screw driver and a squirt bottle with alcohol...

It makes perfect sense, now... but is quite scary if you're not sure that it's a simple fix or a major problem.

That is all... 

~r


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello! Sorry, but our routers cut wood. There are other forums for the type you have.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Raygan and welcome to the forum. We have a very active CNC section where you can probably find help if you need it. Looks like the Gerber will cut wood quite well.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

,,


----------

